#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  de sterke gelovige...

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van Abu Huraira رضي الله عنه dat de Boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft gezegd; 


De sterke gelovige is beter en geliefder bij Allaah dan de zwakke gelovige en in beide zit goedheid, houd je vast aan datgene wat nuttig voor je is, en vertrouw op Allaah en geef niet op, en als je iets overkomt zeg dan niet: als ik maar dat en dat had gedaan dan zou het anders gebeurd zijn, maar zeg: Allaah heeft voorbestemd en wat Hij wil heeft hij laten zijn, waarlijk "als" opent de deur voor de shaitaan.

muslim
buloogh al maram 1321

----------


## SamirPlus

Ja, als ik kon vliegen, zeiden wij altijd, als iemand begon met als dit als dat... Hahaha, maar goed bezig, broeder, houden zo!.. Moge Allah jou belonen voor jouw goede daden.

----------

